

Google+ traffic fell last week in the US, is the rush over? - aditiyaa1
http://thenextweb.com/google/2011/07/27/google-traffic-fell-last-week-in-the-us-is-the-rush-over/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+TheNextWeb+%28The+Next+Web+All+Stories%29&utm_content=Google+Reader

======
jsavimbi
Google can say whatever they want about Hitwise, but as far as I'm concerned,
if it weren't for Gary Vaynerchuk, Baratunde Thurston and Chris Messina, I'd
be left to reading my own posts. I have over 100 people in my circles and
there are virtually no postings outside of those three and the Google+ people.

It's early in adoption, Twitter provides a much-wanted relief from Fb refugees
and it's still a slog to post items of interest. Also, I still spend more time
on HN as focused interests tend to weigh heavier in interest than random
posts.

